# Store overclocked CPU problems [Moved from Microsoft Support]



## hus1_1 (Jan 7, 2011)

hi, just recently upgraded my pc with an overclocked bundle from scan.co.uk and i keep getting bsod on a regular basis. 90% of the time it says it's due to 'a clock interrupt was not recieved on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval'

I use my pc as a CAD workstation so it's being put under load but it's happening so frequently so there's definately a problem. I did a stress test which informed me that my system was unstable and that I should reduce the cpu clock speed. But it was approved as stable by scan so I don't know why it's happening.

my pc specs are:
Windows 7 Professional 64bit
Asus Sabertooth X58 motherboard
6GB DDR3 Corsair Dominator 1600
Intel i7 950 @ 4.00Ghz
Nvidia 8800 GTX
525W Enermax Modu82+

I'm not sure if it's a hardware failure or maybe because my power supply isn't big enough. I have the perfmon and BSOD posting for my pc which i have included. I'm at the end of my tether here so I would really appreciate some help. 

regards, Hus


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: new pc keep getting bsod*

Hi,

As expected - the BSODs are hardware related.

The overclock is clearly not stable.

Your choices here are either to contact Scan and have them replace the bundle, which may not be sucessful as the problem could lie with your low quality PSU instead (I assume it wasn't part of the bundle?). Or you can replace that PSU with a quality unit and then work with our hardware guys to stabilize the overclock.

If you want to do the latter, here's a good PSU - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=Corsair 750-TX

I have moved this thread into the Overclocking section, just post which route you have decided to take and we will help you from there.

Regards,
Reventon

BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Jan  7 14:02:30.069 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:44:19.271
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  3dsmax.exe
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0715f028 00000000`be000000 00000000`00800400
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Jan  7 11:05:51.333 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:18:07.535
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  3dsmax.exe
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07088028 00000000`be000000 00000000`00800400
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Dec 29 18:24:38.626 2010 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:10.828
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06c088f8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/font]
```


----------



## hus1_1 (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks for the reply. No the power supply didnt come in the bundle. The reviews of the psu at the time I said it was a really good one which is why I bought it, so it may just 525W isnt enough, I really dont want to have to return the bundle to scan and wait for a replacement if I can get it to become stable with a new psu, as I'll be left without a pc. 

i'll try replacing it with the corsair you have suggested. If it is down to the psu then wouldnt a replacement stabilise the overclock?

regards Hus


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

most likely a replacement PSU will cure your woes; especially with a good unit which can deliver stable power at overclocking load / stress

mediocre psu's cant overclock as their voltage delivery is too erratic

let us know once you get the new PSU installed and we can then proceed with verification of your overclock as stable with stress testing and temp monitoring


----------

